# ammonia levels



## sniper8752 (Aug 9, 2010)

i checked my betta tank (and my goldfish tank), and they both have a level of ammonia b/w 0 and 0.25ppm. in my betta tank, i only have one fish, and a 10 gallon tank, and do 50% water change every week. i try to give him only one pellet now. i have been looking for a ammonia filter of some sort, and found this one here: http://www.amazon.com/Hagen-Aquacle...H0/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1297185567&sr=8-11. What do you think of this? is it worth it? 

thanks!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

What kind of dechlorinator are you using and have you checked your source water for ammonia...also, when was the last time you cleaned the filter media or last change of the filter media, how long has the tank been setup and running...what are your other water pram numbers for nitrite, nitrate, pH and water temp...


----------



## sniper8752 (Aug 9, 2010)

water temp around 80, i use aquasafe by tetraaqua, and i have not checked my water source... might be a good idea. i believe i cleaned the filter a few weeks ago.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Aquasafe also binds with ammonia-so you may be reading ammonium the test can't tell the difference....is the tank cycled and what about any other water pram numbers do you have them to post?

Ammonia 0.25ppm is not too high and depending on when the last water change and how close from the time you tested and used the dechlorinator and if uneaten food was removed, how well you vacuumed, other water prams and nitrogen cycle stage, filter cleaning/changes...etc.....can account for a low ammonia spike or it could even be ammonium...how is the fish acting and I would recommend that you make another 50% water change now for the ammonia spike....use of products to cover up an issue is not always the best method....those product are great for emergency, high ammonia, temporary overstocking..etc.....but not long term to cover up a problem....


----------



## Canuck Fins (Oct 5, 2010)

Live plants would be another option if you want an ammonia filter.


----------



## sniper8752 (Aug 9, 2010)

hm, how do plants help? do they take in the ammonia?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Yes, active growth of live plants use ammonia for plant food....they can help prevent spikes in properly stocked tanks when the plant is a fast growing plant in active growth state, but sudden spikes need to be taken care of with water changes...


----------



## sniper8752 (Aug 9, 2010)

ok, because i did several in a row before, and it didn't help. i'm thinkin its my water, because my betta is small, and i only give it a pellet a day. what kinda plants are good in 80 degree water?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Hornworth, water lettuce, frogbit all good floater...good stem-water wisteria, rotala, ludwigia, naja, hygrophilia...check your source water and if it is your source water...use a dechlorinator that will bind the ammonia like Prime...


----------

